# New Climber Options?



## Slewfoot (Jul 24, 2017)

Time to add another climber and while I love a Summit Viper despite the flaking paint, I am open to something else as long as it holds to the tree once in hunting position.   I don't need a overly comfy lounge type seat.  I just want a sturdy climber that sticks to the tree.

Has anyone tried the Hawk Bone Collector Warbird?  Rural King is selling these as well as Bass Pro for about $215.00

Thanks


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 25, 2017)

IF, I were in the market for another climber, i would spend the
extra money to get a Treewalker......Allows facing tree or outward
and great tree holding ability.....20lbs...


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 25, 2017)

I like the Summit's (I have 2). I have a sweet that faces the tree and I do not like it. I have a cottonwood that faces the tree - but it sits way out from the tree and is great for very wide trees. I also use a tripod stand and like that the best. I use a ground blind for open areas like fields.


----------



## JohnK (Aug 13, 2017)

7Mag Hunter said:


> IF, I were in the market for another climber, i would spend the
> extra money to get a Treewalker......Allows facing tree or outward
> and great tree holding ability.....20lbs...



You won't regret it.


----------

